# Winona area



## MNCityShroomer

Looking to get out this evening. Anyone having luck in Winona County?


----------



## mncomputerguy

Found 5 greys last weekend but only 2 this weekend. Must have walked about 10 miles yesterday up and down the bluffs. Hopefully this bit of rain gets it going.


----------



## MNCityShroomer

mncomputerguy said:


> Found 5 greys last weekend but only 2 this weekend. Must have walked about 10 miles yesterday up and down the bluffs. Hopefully this bit of rain gets it going.


Found about 60 on Saturday morning. Kept only those about 3-4 inches. Left some smaller ones to soak up more sun


----------

